# closed loop plans??



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i am thinking i would like to get the most out of my return pump from my sump and i would also like to eliminate two of the power heads in my DT... soooooooo i was wondering if any one out there has any good plans for a closed loop system that incorporates the return from the sump? and if not them just a good closed loop system to reduce the number of power heads blocking up my DT...


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

im pretty sure if your sump pump fails/burns out or even if it gets turned off the display will drain down to your sump flooding your room. for obvious reasons, you dont want that.

a closed loop works because its closed and not being run off of a pump that has multiple connections.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah i got a little more info later in the day on it and i think a plan is forming... but it will wait for now no big hurry i have flow i am just trying to cut operational costs.... mostly so i can build another tank but also because its just good practice LOL


----------

